# Muslims are trying to make a family exhume the body



## rkunsaw (Feb 14, 2015)

http://buzzpo.com/family-may-exhume...acebook.com&utm_campaign=positivelyrepublican

The more we let them get away with the more they will take..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 14, 2015)

From this article, it sounds like it won't be happening since the cemetery was multi-faith.  http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/rel...in-row-over-Muslim-burial-plot-next-door.html


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 14, 2015)

Well, I guess it's up to our UK friends to do what ever they deem appropriate.  If it were here I know the exhumation would not take place.  Muslims have the same rights as the rest of us but not "special" rights.


----------



## Debby (Feb 14, 2015)

I would think that it might be fair if they bought up the plots around theirs.  That way they would have a buffer between themselves and people of other faiths.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 14, 2015)

They could exhume THEIR relative also.  Move it to where other Muslims are buried.  I don't have to worry about that since I am going up in smoke.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm going up in smoke too!


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 14, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm going up in smoke too!



See ya in the sky later!!k:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## Warrigal (Feb 14, 2015)

Hmmn Two sides to every story. 
I'm not about to take sides.



> *We did NOT ask for gypsy grave to be exhumed, claim Muslim family*
> 
> *THE family of a Muslim man buried alongside gypsy great-grandfather Shadrack Smith say they NEVER asked the council to exhume his body because he is a "non-believer."*
> 
> ...


----------



## Debby (Feb 15, 2015)

Thank you Dame Warrigal for posting this.  Sounds like the council needs to clarify what's what whenever anyone comes to discuss funerals with them.  And wouldn't it be nice if reporters reported both sides of a story instead of just one which is bound to offend somebody or cause undue hardship somewhere along the line.  What ever happened to good journalism?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks Warrigal, there's a lot of exaggerations being spread online these days, good to hear the real story.


----------

